# Hi



## Janefer (Oct 10, 2015)

I am Jennifer. I am 35 years old. I am new on this forum. I am in a marriage since 2000. I am happy to meet you...:x


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Jennifer and welcome. Good luck
Blaine


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## froggy7777 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Jennifer. Happy to meet you. Hope your having a great life.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

congrats on 15-16 years of marriage!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hi, Jennifer! Welcome to this loveable zoo that is known as TAM!

Please holler if we can help out in any way!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Jennifer has had ONE post since joining in October...

But "Hiya" Jennifer!!


----------

